# South Dade skiff, ankona, salt marsh



## Nick George (Jun 2, 2020)

Looking to build and little snook / back country rig for Jupiter fl. Came across south Dade skiff, a true barebones boat looks good wondering if anyone has any experience or input. Also looking at ankona / salt marsh. Main uses would be fishing docks / poling the rivers and flats / cocktail boat. Let me know what y’all think! Thanks


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Those south Dade skiffs are pretty cool looking. Price point on them is excellent as well. You should be fine with any of your options. Only concern I would have is the big boats that put out a 3ft wake over by the sandbar.


----------



## Nick George (Jun 2, 2020)

ceejkay said:


> Those south Dade skiffs are pretty cool looking. Price point on them is excellent as well. You should be fine with any of your options. Only concern I would have is the big boats that put out a 3ft wake over by the sandbar.




this is true, i would want to sea trial one to see how it handles, I wouldn’t mind getting wet it’s going to happens but more to see how the hull. Yes the price point is almost too good to be true lol I can build 2 of these for the price of an ankona cayenne. Appreciate the response!


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

I owned a South Dade and now have an Ankona Native 14. The South Dade is a pretty sweet rig that is designed for a specific need. It runs ok in chop...you will get wet. It's super silent poling but is tippy if you dont have sea legs. If you stay on the center line, you'll be ok, but every ounce counts when bringing gear, people, drinks, etc. The Native handles big water no problem and is way more stable due to increased beam. Not as easy to pole due to weight and extra boat in water, but still extremely easy. South Dade would be my pick if I'm only fly fishing back country and never plan on leaving. If you add a trolling motor, cross big water or ever plan on bringing 3 people, I'd opt for the Ankona. The Saltmarsh Heron is a good boat, but I'm not a huge fan of the 1656 or 1446. I think the Ankona line is better due to hull design. Feel free to PM if you have specific questions. Louis at SD and Erin at Ankona are both great people.


----------



## Nick George (Jun 2, 2020)

VANMflyfishing said:


> I owned a South Dade and now have an Ankona Native 14. The South Dade is a pretty sweet rig that is designed for a specific need. It runs ok in chop...you will get wet. It's super silent poling but is tippy if you dont have sea legs. If you stay on the center line, you'll be ok, but every ounce counts when bringing gear, people, drinks, etc. The Native handles big water no problem and is way more stable due to increased beam. Not as easy to pole due to weight and extra boat in water, but still extremely easy. South Dade would be my pick if I'm only fly fishing back country and never plan on leaving. If you add a trolling motor, cross big water or ever plan on bringing 3 people, I'd opt for the Ankona. The Saltmarsh Heron is a good boat, but I'm not a huge fan of the 1656 or 1446. I think the Ankona line is better due to hull design. Feel free to PM if you have specific questions. Louis at SD and Erin at Ankona are both great people.



Awesome response, thanks! Just a few questions on the south Dade, how many people can you fit on it comfortably? Any need for trim tabs or jack plate? Seems really narrow so I can see it being tippy, room for a trolling motor up front? I would
Never go outside the inlet with it but mostly fish the docks and backcountry. I would need to fit 3-4 people though and not sure if that’s possible. Thanks again!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Those are all questions for the builder.


----------



## Nick George (Jun 2, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> Those are all questions for the builder.


I agree, I’ve sent them a couple messages but just got the specs they have on their site which is great but trying to figure out if it’s worth to make a trip down there for a sea trial


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Nick George said:


> Awesome response, thanks! Just a few questions on the south Dade, how many people can you fit on it comfortably? Any need for trim tabs or jack plate? Seems really narrow so I can see it being tippy, room for a trolling motor up front? I would
> Never go outside the inlet with it but mostly fish the docks and backcountry. I would need to fit 3-4 people though and not sure if that’s possible. Thanks again!


Way more stable than a Gheenoe or Gladesman. This is due to hull design and zero hull slap. It's a bare bones fishing rig for shallow water. 

Fits two comfortably. I think it's rated for 3. A lot of room up front, just keep in mind added weight. 

No need for trim tabs as you can move around weight. With that said, I added the Nautilus auto tabs 20 lb with retractor plate. Eliminated porpoising when going solo with little to no weight. 

Jack plate adds a few MPH on the top end with a manual start/trim 20HP Suzuki. Those motors are light so it doesn't add a ton of weight to it.

Send Louis a note on Instagram. I chatted with him before I bought mine. I sold because the water I cross can get hairy quick and I carry 3 people a lot.


----------

